# Best Free Video Editor and Convertor



## tripleclutch (Aug 16, 2012)

Can anyone tell me which is the best free video editor and converter out there?


----------



## Alien (Aug 16, 2012)

For simple editing use Avidemux.
Format Factory or Handbrake for video converting.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2012)

My coverter of choice is Any Video Coverter. Although I too feel Handbrake and Format Factory are the best out there although I donot use them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2012)

In Video Conversion...nothing can be as good as Handbrake & Freemake Video Converter
there are other Free Converters Format Factory & SUPER which I had used & they were good but after using Handbrake & Freemake I use only these two



thetechfreak said:


> My coverter of choice is Any Video Coverter. Although I too feel Handbrake and Format Factory are the best out there *although I donot use them*.



y not??


----------



## tripleclutch (Aug 17, 2012)

Recently saw an article for a video converter. What do you guys think about Any Video Converter Free?


----------



## Anish (Aug 18, 2012)

Any video converter is good enough.
But handbrake...Just try it and see


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2012)

TEncoder is another good video converter.


----------



## RahulB (Aug 28, 2012)

For video editing I recommend Virtual Dub even though it has a sparse interface.. you can also try AVIDEMUX. For video conversion I recommend Handbrake. Here is the guide.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/149241-video-encoding-beginners.html

If you are comfortable with serious editing software you can try Lightworks it went opensource not so long ago
*www.lwks.com/


----------



## satinder (Sep 1, 2012)

What is the Video Quality when edited?
Does it match with different types of background seamlessly?


----------



## ©mß (Jan 14, 2013)

I use Any Video Converter for converting videos.


----------



## ratul (Jan 22, 2013)

Even i have this confusion which is the best, but for the fastest, i would say Wondershare Video Converter, it's really fast than any other video converters, but unfortunately lacks the customization...


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 25, 2013)

I use Format Factory..*www.pcfreetime.com/
It's a very good conversion tool..it supports a huge format..and a lots of option to customize..
Please test it.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 30, 2013)

I use Avidemux and its good


----------



## digit.sh (Mar 30, 2013)

Nothing beats ffmpeg. Thats it.
Only good audio/video processors other than ffmpeg are, Handbrake, Avidemux, Tencoder and MeGUI. But yes, I reiterate, ffmpeg is the father and mother of all multimedia processor softwares out there.


----------



## Shah (Mar 31, 2013)

+1 for Format Factory for Video Conversions.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2013)

check this out :
WebHome < Shotcut < MLT Framework


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> check this out :
> WebHome < Shotcut < MLT Framework



Nice one...Thanks.


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 3, 2013)

I use Freemake Video Converter


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 3, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> I use Freemake Video Converter


1+ foe Freemake. Although, I also use Wondershare for converting to rey-cyan 3d videos.


----------



## Shah (Apr 3, 2013)

@OP: It would be nice, if there was a poll.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Nice one...Thanks.




don't mention it


----------



## TechnoHolic (Apr 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Wondershare for converting to rey-cyan 3d videos.



But I didn't see any difference. After converting 2D to red-cyan 3D, converted 3D looks like the source 2D Video.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> But I didn't see any difference. After converting 2D to red-cyan 3D, converted 3D looks like the source 2D Video.


Did you use the red-blue glasses?


----------



## TechnoHolic (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes. I have one.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> Yes. I have one.


Does the converted video not look like a typical red-cyan video? Google for some sample images.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Apr 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Does the converted video not look like a typical red-cyan video? Google for some sample images.



I know what red-cyan video/image is called..
I have 5/6 movies of this type and more than 100 of images in my collection..Like 1. John Carter 2. Piranha 3. Clash of the titan etc.
BTW the converted video looks like red-cyan without glass but when i use those spectacles it looks like normal video..also this video was converted to wondershare's red-cyan type .MP4 (you know there are two formats for 3D in this software).
Anyway can you please suggest any player that can play normal 2D to 3D. (except S Player).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> I know what red-cyan video/image is called..
> I have 5/6 movies of this type and more than 100 of images in my collection..Like 1. John Carter 2. Piranha 3. Clash of the titan etc.
> BTW the converted video looks like red-cyan without glass but when i use those spectacles it looks like normal video..also this video was converted to wondershare's red-cyan type .MP4 (you know there are two formats for 3D in this software).
> Anyway can you please suggest any player that can play normal 2D to 3D. (except S Player).


there's a player named "Stereoscopic Player", from which the Nvidia 3D Vision Player is derieved.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 20, 2013)

Can avidemux be used for simple cutting/merging and adding text to videos??? Is there any freeware which allows to convert a video to black/white?


----------



## digit.sh (Apr 21, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Can avidemux be used for simple cutting/merging and adding text to videos??? Is there any freeware which allows to convert a video to black/white?



Yes and it can do much more than that.


----------



## arsenalphan (Dec 26, 2013)

u can try  AV Video Morpher


----------



## digit.sh (Dec 27, 2013)

Avidemux <3


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2013)

handbrake handbrake handbrake handbrake handbrake


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

What about Super???

SUPER © Free Video Converter | MOV WebM MP4 MKV HEVC/H.265 VP9 | FREE Download


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2013)

any video converter


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> What about Super???
> 
> SUPER © Free Video Converter | MOV WebM MP4 MKV HEVC/H.265 VP9 | FREE Download



can super really edit videos ?


----------



## praneetsah (Jan 1, 2014)

for video editing you may try Pinnacle, I use that only. And for conversion also pinnacle would do.


----------



## ©mß (Jan 1, 2014)

I think OP might have got his answer earlier only.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

WOW op has not replied from last 1 year,and you guys are going on suggesting various softwares 

atleast see the date of thread created.


----------



## ©mß (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah that's what I am saying.


----------



## snap (Jan 1, 2014)

more like 2 years ehehe :\


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

Credit goes to Banned arsenalphan  for bumping


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Credit goes to Banned arsenalphan  for bumping



just 1 post and what could be the reason for ban?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> just 1 post and what could be the reason for ban?



how can you forget that ? remember few days back there was a a  enthusiast guy who teached us how to move taskbar to right in win 7


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> how can you forget that ? remember few days back there was a a  enthusiast guy who teached us how to move taskbar to right in win 7



aahh  i did not give attention to the thread creator at that time.


----------

